# The Good Boy



## GandalfTheShepherd (May 1, 2017)

Today on our hike we turned the corner to see a big goofy chocolate lab running full speed towards off leash Gandalf! Gandalf saw the other dog and was far ahead of me and I yelled COME! And he bolted back to me faster than I could even get the word all the way out LOL! Doofy lab ignored his owners and ran up to us so Gandalf got to meet and greet after all. Later on we also ran into two off leash pits and my boy made me proud again and ignored them. Such a wonderful moment to see the progress he's made and all the hard work that paid off.. e collar was on but I didn't even have to press a button. Lol and I just made an appointment next week with our trainer to practice recall around other dogs since we never get to practice it. I love this dog!


----------



## kekipi (Oct 31, 2016)

That's amazing! Awesome job training him  he looks so pleased in that picture, he knows he's a good boy!


----------



## dogma13 (Mar 8, 2014)

Excellent!


----------



## KaiserAus (Dec 16, 2016)

Awesome!! Well done!!


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

That is fantastic .A definite payoff of all your hard work. Good job Gandalf.


----------



## CometDog (Aug 22, 2017)

What a good boy!!! Is that a Gappy ball? Or different brand?


----------

